# TENOR TOURNAMENT (Quarterfinal #1): Corelli vs Pavarotti



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Franco Corelli, Italy, 1921-2003 (defeated Kaufmann 19-6)






Luciano Pavarotti, Italy, 1935-2007 (defeated Martinelli 18-8)






Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

When was the Corelli recorded? From the condition of the voice, I'd guess it was sometime in the 1970s, when I was hearing him on Met broadcasts. This is brutal singing, and I had to stop it at 1:12 lest horror overcome me. Pavarotti isn't exactly a paragon in French opera, but at least it's recognizable as such. Finding appropriately grisly metaphors to describe what Corelli does to Massenet would be an entertaining challenge if it were earlier in the day here in Oregon, but I promised myself I'd get to bed at a reasonable hour. A little Georges Thill should do for a nightcap.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I couldn't get to the end of Corelli's version, which was quite awful. The sound doesn't help but he just bludgeons the music to death. I couldn't bear it. Pavarotti wins by default, but he is still not the tenor I would choose to hear in this music. For that I'd go to Thill or, amongst more recent tenors, Gedda, Kraus, Carreras, Domingo, Alagna or Kaufmann.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

I can't really add anything, except what's already been said. Corelli absolutely butchered this aria. I've never heard him sing like this before, and I really don't want to again.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I agree with the above comments, where are you finding these dreadful Corelli recordings?

Of the arias with a high number of votes in the list, it would have been good to hear these two in the Tosca aria. This aria would have been best with the singers that Tsarras mentions.

Pass.

N.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Corelli doesn't stand a chance...


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I think that I'll abstain on this one....


----------



## Saxman (Jun 11, 2019)

This really does not do either of them justice. Corelli was so much more than this clip shows that it's impossible for him to win. I feel that such a great singer isn't being given a chance.

For example, using these clips below, you will have a real race. Today, we know this aria as Pav's signature aria, but it doesn't mean that Corelli doesn't necessarily sing it better. I picked the earliest youtube versions for both that I could find (there may be better ones).


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Based on Nessun Dorma, Corelli.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I’m passing on this one, too. Neither should be singing French opera.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Never did I feel more like a part of the club than on this one.
Corelli seemed like he was readying for a boxing match and couldn't wait to get out there.
He is just NOT a French opera singer. His Romeo is also like a macho hood.

Pav certainly had a lot of nuance and diminuendos at the end which were really beautiful despite the fact that he too is not my idea of a French singer. So I shall vote for him because his version deserves to be recognized, if not perfect.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

wkasimer said:


> Based on Nessun Dorma, Corelli.


But it's not. So it doesn't count.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Both are horrible. It's not really because of the diction, but because they just don't get the style. I would rather listen to Lemeshev and Sobinov singing this aria in Russian rather than these two in French.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Just so everyone is aware, I don't sift through every recording on YouTube trying to show every singer at their peak in their best rep. Do you know how much time that would take? I'm committed, but I'm not that committed lol

If you'd like to hear a singer in a matchup that better represents them, please send a request, but spare me the complaints about the recordings. If I took the time to listen to every version of every aria sung by every singer in these tournaments I would have no life. All I do is listen to the first phrases of each recording to level the playing field as much as I can.

Actually, if anyone would like to volunteer to select the best recordings let me know!


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> Just so everyone is aware, I don't sift through every recording on YouTube trying to show every singer at their peak in their best rep. Do you know how much time that would take? I'm committed, but I'm not that committed lol
> 
> If you'd like to hear a singer in a matchup that better represents them, please send a request, but spare me the complaints about the recordings. If I took the time to listen to every version of every aria sung by every singer in these tournaments I would have no life. All I do is listen to the first phrases of each recording to level the playing field as much as I can.
> 
> Actually, if anyone would like to volunteer to select the best recordings let me know!


I didn't mean to complain about your selections. Even if Corelli had done a studio recording of Werther, or if both of them had sung the role in Italian instead of French, the outcome would have been the same. This comparison is actually quite interesting to show that you can be a good singer (like Corelli and Pavarotti) but can sound disastrous with a repertoire so out of your element.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I feel your frustration Bonetan.
Here's a suggestion you might like:
What about if you list the next 2 singers and the aria you plan to have them compete with one another and ask for posters suggestions as to the best match up.
Then choose the two that got the majority of votes.
This way your work is cut in half and you make us do it for you.
:tiphat::lol:


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

nina foresti said:


> I feel your frustration Bonetan.
> Here's a suggestion you might like:
> What about if you list the next 2 singers you plan to compete with one another and ask for posters suggestions as to the best match up.
> Then choose the two that got the majority of votes.
> ...


Good idea! Next matchup will be Gigli vs Bergonzi. Between pourquoi, e lucevan, and una furtiva, what's the best selection? Once we have that I'll ask for the best recordings to be sent in private messages...


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

E lucevan le stelle
Gigli: 



Bergonzi:


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

silentio said:


> Both are horrible. It's not really because of the diction, but because they just don't get the style. I would rather listen to Lemeshev and Sobinov singing this aria in Russian rather than these two in French.


I could listen to Lemeshev and Sobinov all day, every day....


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

wkasimer said:


> I could listen to Lemeshev and Sobinov all day, every day....


Between the two I prefer the Lemeshev.
Having said that, I miss the beauty of the French sound especially at the end with the words "au souffle du printemps". I feel it is an important part of the aria to use those words.


----------



## AliOpera (Jan 4, 2020)

Pavarotti. Hands down


----------

